# Junior Hair Stylist Wage?



## RoleyPoley (12 Jan 2009)

Hi 
Could anyone tell me what a Junior hair stylist average weekly wage is? 
Thanks.


----------



## gipimann (12 Jan 2009)

Here is a link to the Joint Labour Committee rates of pay which includes rates set for the greater Dublin Area and Cork, which might be of some help.


----------



## RoleyPoley (13 Jan 2009)

Thanks a mil for that. Im currently doing a hairdressing course to be qualifed within 18 months i have 9 months left, its part time. Was planning to change career completely when its finished and go full into hairdressing.  But not too sure if that will be happending now. That wage is awful, works out at 20,800 per annum, 375 after tax a week + commission on top of that, and then with childcare.  Think its time to come up with another plan......

Anyone any more input, do salons pay a bit more is that it. Heres hoping....


----------



## Daveydoris (13 Jan 2009)

RoleyPoley said:


> Thanks a mil for that. Im currently doing a hairdressing course to be qualifed within 18 months i have 9 months left, its part time. Was planning to change career completely when its finished and go full into hairdressing. But not too sure if that will be happending now. That wage is awful, works out at 20,800 per annum, 375 after tax a week + commission on top of that, and then with childcare. Think its time to come up with another plan......
> 
> Anyone any more input, do salons pay a bit more is that it. Heres hoping....


 
Not all salons pay the same wage + not all salons pay the same rate of commission. From experience, good, professional hairdressers can make more money on commission than their wage - it won't happen overnight though, it takes time to build a loyal clientelle + a lot of top stylists continue training after qualifying to give themselves an edge over competition.


----------



## RoleyPoley (13 Jan 2009)

Thanks a mil for that Daveydoris. I done two years back in my teans and left to go back and do my leaving cert. Kinda regret that i just didnt finish it. What do you think about the qualify in 18 month courses. I know that you just go in as a junior stylist so you are not really fuly qualified, not that you ever are. Im planning to work my b**T off to get where i want.  look forward to your reply. 

Anyone else any info?


----------



## johnno09 (14 Jan 2009)

That wouldnt be a terrible wage for a junior in lots of jobs especially nowdays and at least people always need haircuts even in a recession. My sisters friend did hairdressing and then specialised in colouring and barbering too and as far as I know does fairly well between it all.


----------



## RoleyPoley (15 Jan 2009)

Thanks a mil Johnno09 for your reply.

Think I might try and see if i can get a Saturday job when the course is finished. Hopefully then ill be able to gain more experience etc and my house wont be repossessed......

Hopefully after a while ill be able to go into it full time and fingers crossed ill get a bit of a better wage


----------

